# BCK Three Bells



## George Simpson (Jun 4, 2009)

Can anyone give me some information on the above fishing boat, I know it worked out of Buckie in the 1930's and many of my family at that time worked on it.

Many thanks


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Go to the fishing section in the gallery and enter 'Three bells' and 'Oceans Gift' in the search box , she landed up wrecked in Scarslet harbour just south of Wick a short time ago. after lying in Wick for years.worked in Orkney for a while think she was called Oceans Gift K916 then.

Billy


----------



## George Simpson (Jun 4, 2009)

Bill many thanks for the info I will some more poking around.

Cheers


----------



## Daniel Mainland (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi, this boat was Great Grandads boat. My Grampa (Aurthur Cowie) first went to sea on this boat as a young boy before joining the navy. I don't know a huge amount about but I know that it was used a supply or postal boat in Scapa flow during the 2nd world war captained by great grand dad and my when my Grampa was there in the war they used to meet up when the Three Bells was delivering to his ship. My grampas brother stays in Portesie and has old pictures and a replica model of her I think.


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

http://www.fishingboatheritage.com/index.php/scotland/39-buckie/9511-bck-114-three-bells-1937-1946


----------



## Daniel Mainland (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks for that. I had my time line slightly wrong Arthur Smith was my Great great grandad. Which should make him my grampa's grampa (I think).


----------

